# my pc grow box setup with pics i made two



## motame

High tokerz, since the pc planter is too much moola I made my own version.  I used two dual outlet pumps and 4 6" airstones, and I made an 8 netpot hydroponic box.  I put mylar on the walls instead of the foil tape the pc planter has.  I used a 50watt High Pressure Sodium ballast with bulb.  Two fans, one for intake and the other one for exhaust.  The pc's are lockable so I don't have to worry about anyone opening them.  Plus since I used mylar it doesn't leak light everywhere.  I ran all of the plugs to a surge protector, so it's all safe.  Once done, I put 8 baby Low Ryder # 2 in the black one and they're doing good.   

I made two and I'm only going to use one, .


----------



## 85cannabliss

hi motame, i love the case, im have you seen mine?? its similar to yours only i have a passive intake and im using cfl's and soil. but i love the way youve set yours up. great job.


----------



## Mutt

Sweet!!! I love seeing these PC cases


----------



## DLtoker

Sick setup man!!!  Best of luck with it. :aok:


----------



## audix2359

Wow, that's nice.


----------



## Glades

cool man!


----------



## Siccmade

dude id like to make one of those.. where did u get the pc case from or was it just one laying around.. was it hard to make?


----------



## SicksPackStang

can u actually make it to harvest with 6 plants  in a box that small?


----------



## tom-tom

sickspackstang i think it might just be his veg box but i dont no i dont no how to grow hidro ..... but any way that is a nice computer grow box no one would even no what it is for they just think it was a computer you guys are all just brilunt..great ideas


----------



## graalweed

that s perfect! State of the art in safe home grow box!


----------



## motame

Siccmade said:
			
		

> dude id like to make one of those.. where did u get the pc case from or was it just one laying around.. was it hard to make?


 
Hey, sorry for the late reply but I've been working too much.  I bought the tower off of ebay without anything in it for $65shipped.  It wasn't that hard to make, just rip all the guts out, mylar it, foil tape all of the sides, use long screws to hold the lights in from both sides (just drill right through the top metal bracket on the pc and into the plastic of the light), and I just ran all the electrical cords through the back portion of the pc with a surge protector on the back of it.  It's not hard at all, just the time you have to put in.  

I already grew a few grams of Low Rider #2 with it and it was pretty good.  I used a blowdryer to taste the first bit because I couldn't wait till the rest cured, :hubba: .  Once the rest cured it was pretty good.  The females had an amazing smell that I would say smells like guava or guayaba(a tropical fruit).


----------



## motame

SicksPackStang said:
			
		

> can u actually make it to harvest with 6 plants in a box that small?


 
I'm growing Low Ryder #2 in it so when they're fully budded they're right at the beginning of the light.  There's more than enough space.


----------



## DLtoker

$65 for a computer case!?!?  If anyone is thinking of building one of these, check this out.

Looking forward to some more pics man! :aok:


----------



## motame

DLtoker said:
			
		

> $65 for a computer case!?!?  If anyone is thinking of building one of these, check this out.
> 
> Looking forward to some more pics man! :aok:



I actually got both for $65, but thanks for the link great site.


----------



## small_is_good

wow, thats awesome man.its getting me all fired up to start my own. i know it wont be this good tho. hydroponics is still an eery place to wonder for me just yet, hell, even soil grows sound complicated to me atm.

great job motame.

SIG


----------



## jdmnismo300

how much bud will these plants ever yield in such a small space?


----------



## Celebrity Bob

looks good i like it


----------



## MJ20

Very nice!


----------



## sportcardiva

nice grow case


----------



## jcolvv89

Wait I'm a little puzzled still on this, you can grow in a computer tower? Like I can actaully make it into a grow room to grow weed in it?  Isn't it to small to grow it in?  Like everyone else builds stuff that are atleast 2ft high.  Wouldn't the height affect it or you have to take it out of there and put it somewere else to grow?

Sorry I'm still a noob to this

But I love the idea! if you can actaully do it I'm going to do that!


----------



## Fretless

I think what he's doing is using small clones, and flowering them in the PC case, producing 8 colas each time around.  A mini-sea-of-green, right?


----------



## JmLuvin

jcolvv89 said:
			
		

> Wait I'm a little puzzled still on this, you can grow in a computer tower? Like I can actaully make it into a grow room to grow weed in it?  Isn't it to small to grow it in?  Like everyone else builds stuff that are atleast 2ft high.  Wouldn't the height affect it or you have to take it out of there and put it somewere else to grow?
> 
> Sorry I'm still a noob to this
> 
> But I love the idea! if you can actaully do it I'm going to do that!




It's all about the strain of mj.... He is growing (or was growing) Lowerider #2 plants which are very short plants... by flowering them early and some training if need be.. you should have no probs growing them in such a small space...


Sorry for bringing up and old thread guys, but It was a good one, and would like to know how the grow was, and if it's still in use?


----------



## ausitntexas

what  light  did you use and how much did it cost  to make  it whats the yield per palnt


----------



## Tater

Don't buy cases, thats crazy talk.

These days everything is disposible and everything gets dropped of somewhere in a nice organized fashion called the recycling center.  So do what I do, take advantage of that and go vist it at night and help them with their recycling.  I found a laser printer and a P4 3.0Ghz with a gig of ram juts the other day.  I scavange lots of parts out of that place.


----------



## Giovanni

hey im new to this and i love the idea of the pc box...awesome. i started striping    a pc box. but the thing is i need help with what 2 buy for the whole operation...some help would be appreciated? thanx


----------

